# is mulberry a good turning wood?



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

i have a mulberry bowl blank in my woodstore and before i make plans for it i want to know if it is a nice wood
has anyone turned mulberry before?
thanks.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't turn solid bowls but I've used a lot of mulberry in my segmented bowls and find it to be a very nice wood for turning. My only complaint about it is that it darkens QUITE a lot over time and even with a UV blocking finish, it loses all of that nice bright yellow.

To see what I mean, go to the bottom of this page:

http://www.phinds.com/bowls/c214/index.htm

Paul


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks for letting me know, does it sand well?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah, it IS a little on the coarse side, but no big deal. I've never had to use a filler.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Paul, I like your work. Looks like a time consuming job laminating a blank like that.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

MGP Roofing said:


> Paul, I like your work. Looks like a time consuming job laminating a blank like that.


Very time consuming, Oh, yeah !

Glad you like them.

Paul


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

paul your bowls are incredible
i have been doing some simaliar to yours but way more simple
and mine look nothing as good as yours
maybe in 20 or 30 yrs ill be that good:thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> paul your bowls are incredible
> i have been doing some simaliar to yours but way more simple
> and mine look nothing as good as yours
> maybe in 20 or 30 yrs ill be that good:thumbsup:


Thank you. I've been at it for about 10 years and of course there has been some improvement over that time. I like my current work considerably better than my first efforts, but throughout all of it, I've done it 'cause I just LOVE exotic woods and I find that I absolutely do not have the talent to do cabinetry/joinery (even down at the level of jewelry boxes) so this was about the only think I felt I COULD do.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

same thing with me, i wouldnt know where to start with making a beautiful cabinet. atleast with woodturning i know where im at


----------

